# please reply



## faithaqua (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi. I posted a week ago and no one replied to my thread or to my question. You may think I'm too sensitive but if you're on this site, you know how raw everything can be at this time, and I feel a little rejected--may sound silly but emotions can be that way. 
Basically, my husband, who left me back in October, and I have been "dating" since December and last Friday, he informed me that he was "waiting for me to be ready" before we filed for divorce. It threw me, it hurt me, and it's confused me even more. 
He didn't wait for me when he proposed, he didn't wait for me when he lied millions and millions of times, and he certainly didn't wait for me when he up and left in October. So why this? Is this normal? 
When he initially left, I told him that I didn't want to file for the divorce since I'm not the one who wants it. Let him go through that humiliation and work. Oh, and in these last 2 weeks, he has grown increasingly rude, disconnected, and distant with me so I am even more hurt and perplexed. I sent a text last night just to say hi and to ask if we'll see each other again and as of this time, he has still not replied. Oh boy, I feel like a stupid, stupid woman. 
thanks for reading.


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

Hello, I understand what you are saying. When we feel so sensitive to rejection, anything that barely has a suggestion of it - like the grocery clerk not smiling back when you smile - can actually feel quite devastating. 

My husband jerked me around too. It hurts, and it is hard to let go. But we must let go. Break off communication, if you can, or keep it strictly business. 

Do not offer anything, especially of your heart. I actually have two little handwritten notes attached to my computer - "practice non-attachment", and "offer nothing". They help to stop me when I'm about to try to communicate to him - when I try to get something from him that he can and will no longer give me.

Take care of yourself, and put up the barriers.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi. I'm sorry to say but it really sounds like your H has moved on. Let him file so you can move on with your life. It's tough I know I am currently seperated to but there comes a point where you have to think about yourself and your well being.
Best wishes to you x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm very sorry your hurting. It does take time to heal and everyone heals at their own rate. 

You need to take this time and work on yourself. Find something to do that makes you happy, whether it's a hobby or a nice mini vacation exploring. Find something productive to do and get him out of your mind. Try your best not to think about him. I doubt he will reply back to you. You can not make anyone have the same feelings for you as you have for them. By keep contacting him, the further your pushing him away.

I do wish you the best of luck. I'm am sorry your hurting. I hope the pain in your heart will fade for him, so you can move onto someone new.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hurtinme (Feb 16, 2012)

Daisy its a terrible place where we are hopin an prayin for a change of heart and to regain what we once had i spend too long reflecting and not living in the present and it is doing ne no good. I really hope you get your wish although i think you are too good a person for him this matters not. Take care x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoodLove (Feb 19, 2012)

This sounds like an incredibly painful rejection, and anyone with a heart would feel pretty destroyed right about now. As one woman to another, I"m really sorry for your pain. To be honest though, I think he may have started seeing someone else, and that's why he's being so cold and cutting you off so abruptly. Sounds like you need to take care of you and get strong again. Lean on friends. Take up new activities, and show him you're better off without him. I could be wroing, but it sounds like he's being cold and distant to make you do the dirty job of officially ending things.


----------



## MyNewDay (Feb 20, 2012)

I believe even if he's decided that the marriage isn't going to work out he does care for you and has not wanted to rush you into a divorce but wants to give you time to come to terms with it. I think that demonstrates caring on his part. But I agree with some of the other posts, I think he's moved on in one way or another and is losing patience.


----------

